# Salt Bars again :)



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

OK, my idea. I am thinking of pouring half a salt bar, and half a really moisturising, bubbly bar. Will the salt portion be too hard to cut by the time I can cut the soap part? If I pour the regular soap portion first at medium trace, could I swirl in the salt portion...is it liquid enough? What kinds of scents are you using with your salt bars? Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I did a cucumber melon salt bar - and only once so take this for what it is worth...

I have been contemplating this myself. I think what I might do is do a high superfat and then only add half as much salt as the weight of oils so then I can swirl a bit. With the salt being the same amount as the oils I don't think I could have it swirled and more bubbles.

I'm not sure about misxing the two and cutting. Seems like that would be problematic as you anticipated with the cutting.

Bethany


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't think it would work. I cut my salt bars from 1-3 hours from pouring, depending on the size of the log. If I wait too long they are crumbly at the corners. If I wait even long....forget cutting! LOL

It does pour liquid-y enough to do some swirling.

What about layering? You could pour the bottom as your regular soap. Let it set a day then add the salt top and cut soon after.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah it seems my idea is bunk  OK layering was my original idea, and I don't have a layerd soap anymore....hmmmm. vicki


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll volunteer to be your official tester. 

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So are any of the mica's you have tried a really nice lighter sea blue? Not a fan of crayon looking blue. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a blue I use that I soooo pretty, I use it to swirl in my Blue Water bar and I use it in my Sea Breeze bar in an in the pot swirl. Both are perfect for the color I want but I am wondering if it's going to be to dark enough for you. I also have a light pearl blue that I haven't soaped yet. I'll email you pictures tonight so you can see for yourself.

Sara


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Cornflower blue is very nice, light, like the color of downy.

I too am soaping some other blues this week...

Bethany


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use blue and green ultramarine and it comes out a nice sea green. Add a little more blue or green depending on the way you want to go.


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

The last salt bars that I did are the ultramarine bue with a titch of TD in them. Came out a nice crornflower blue. They are layered with a white top, very lovely. If I could figure out how to post pics I would....


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Why not do the super moisturizing half on the bottom, and the salt bar on the top? When I make clean layers, the bottom is set before I pour on the top. Hmmm- maybe I'll try this tonight- like I don't have enough to do with milk test, a 4H meeting, and getting up early for work tomorrow :lol


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

My question would be pouring the bottom let it sit, then pour the salt formula on top---- would it separate at use? inquiring minds would like to know.
Karen


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't know as I've never tried it. But I have heard other soapers describe doing layers a day apart without problems. May be different for different recipes too.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Since you are putting the salt bar on top, it gets so flippin hot it will just seal those layers together because it will likely melt the bottom layer a bit!

Bethany


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah, that's right. I hadn't thought of that, Bethany.


----------



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

Can I ask a dumb question? What is a salt bar?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Bethany, thanks that was what I was hoping...tommorrow is the big day 

Kathryn it is a bar that has the texture in it from salt, so it's great on exfoliating the skin if you put the bar on your skin, in the bubbles you can not feel the salt. Salt and Sugar scrubs are all the rage and think this is a way of sort of combineing this into soap. vicki


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

But salt bars are not scrubby at all. They are viewed as therapeutic because of the sea salt and conditioning for the skin.

Christy


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, I agree with Christy, my salt bars where only slightly scrubby on the very outside when I first used them, then they were smooth.

I really want to try the Apres glow bar recipe, but modified. It's like a lotion bar with scrubbies in it you use 7-8 time in the shower. I think it woudl be easier than a salt or sugar scrub in a jar and the packaging would be cheaper!

Bethany


----------



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

Well i tried my hand at making the sea salt bars yesterday!...and they look so cool!....Now i kinda did my own recipe.....with like 60% Coconut and then palm and rice bran..LOL...So we will see....They look pretty anyway!..LOL


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

ok picutures would be nice :biggrin
k


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

woo hoo, oh yes...pictures. we love pictures :biggrin

Sheryl


----------



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

ok you twisted my arm!..LOL..i will take some for ya! :lol


----------



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

I have tried to post pics and it won't let me!!!! :sniffle


----------

